# Special Treat for the TSA



## Bill Mattocks (Sep 3, 2010)

OK, this is funny.  FYI, published as Creative Commons license, reproduction permitted.

*http://xkcd.com/779/*


----------



## Big Don (Sep 3, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> OK, this is funny.  FYI, published as Creative Commons license, reproduction permitted.
> 
> *http://xkcd.com/779/*


Funny, but, I just know I can get one of my friends drunk enough to do this


----------



## Carol (Sep 3, 2010)

Big Don said:


> Funny, but, I just know I can get one of my friends drunk enough to do this



Hate to be the one to say...that's not an airport. :lol: That is a portable installation set up at a hotel, the kind of thing that might be in place if a bigshot politician was speaking at a fundraising dinner.


----------



## Big Don (Sep 4, 2010)

Carol said:


> Hate to be the one to say...that's not an airport. :lol: That is a portable installation set up at a hotel, the kind of thing that might be in place if a bigshot politician was speaking at a fundraising dinner.


OK, not an airport, does that make the guy that went through it any less drunk?
no.


----------



## Carol (Sep 4, 2010)

Big Don said:


> OK, not an airport, does that make the guy that went through it any less drunk?
> no.



Ain't that the truth


----------



## Ken Morgan (Sep 4, 2010)

Carol said:


> Ain't that the truth


 
Thirty years from now he'll wonder why he has cancer....


----------



## Carol (Sep 4, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Thirty years from now he'll wonder why he has cancer....



Yup.  Radiation attacks the softest tissue first.  He just sped up his risk for cancer...down there.  On both sides.


----------

